# What type of damage (B/P/S) are slams, claws, bites, and other natural attacks?



## Dracuwulf (Jan 12, 2005)

What type of damage (bludgeoning, piercing, slashing) are slams, claws, bites, and other natural attacks?  Is this documented somewhere in the SRD?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 12, 2005)

MM, p.312. So it should be in the SRD too.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 12, 2005)

Yup.

Natural weapons have types just as other weapons do. The most common are summarized below.

Bite: The creature attacks with its mouth, dealing piercing, slashing, and bludgeoning damage.

Claw or Talon: The creature rips with a sharp appendage, dealing piercing and slashing damage.

Gore: The creature spears the opponent with an antler, horn, or similar appendage, dealing piercing damage.

Slap or Slam: The creature batters opponents with an appendage, dealing bludgeoning damage.

Sting: The creature stabs with a stinger, dealing piercing damage. Sting attacks usually deal damage from poison in addition to hit point damage.

Tentacle: The creature flails at opponents with a powerful tentacle, dealing bludgeoning (and sometimes slashing) damage. 

-Hyp.


----------

